# Bring on the bees from Alabama



## mrsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi neighbor! I live in LA also (Monroe county). Hope you have a great time with your bees; it's the coolest hobby in the world!


----------



## Adam (Aug 19, 2009)

Welcome, 

I do more reading than posting, I live in Dothan, most of my bees are in Slocomb at my farm though. What town do you live in? I would be glad to assist yall in any way if you need anything. 

Adam


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, you are off to a strong start.


----------



## Chrismcgahee (May 6, 2010)

I am from Blount county Alabama and a newbee I started a couple of weeks ago and now have 3 hives. This is really an addicting hobby. Good Luck to ya!


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

AWESOME! Welcome acline and family!!! :gh:


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Glad to have you here...these are great bee folks to be with!


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Coffee County! That's where my dad's people are from -- and he and I still drive down there every now and then (at 94, though, the trips are fewer and farther between). Happy beeking!!


----------



## plaztikjezuz (Apr 22, 2010)

that is a cool story.
i used to help my grandfather when i was a kid and recently (as in last week) got a hive going again on the same homestead where i was originally introduced.


----------

